# Tie dye patriot's first night and might be last night



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I went to my local LFS to pick up a few platy for my 29 gallon tank. I paused to look at the betta's and fell in love with a beautiful betta. I bought him and brought him him where I acclimated the bag for 20 minutes. I let him out and he has been having trouble ever since. He is lethergic and barely swimming around


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Has he made it? He looks so pretty...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

shadowpony said:


> Has he made it? He looks so pretty...


He is stronger than ever and is flaring at everyone also he made a bubble nest


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Night 2*

Tie dye patriot survived the night and he is really really feisty. He has been flaring all day and made a bubble nest


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Awww. He's so cute. Brings back memories of my first betta, a CT male who was red white and blue. Is he named?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

shadowpony said:


> Awww. He's so cute. Brings back memories of my first betta, a CT male who was red white and blue. Is he named?


One of the members suggested Tie dye patriot and it stuck.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool! My old guy was named Patriot *sniffles*. I'll stop blabbing about my fish now...


----------

